# No morning sickness sign of miscarriage?



## 37Hopeful

I read a few articles saying that no morning sickness can be a sign of miscarriage. I am 10 weeks, had other symptoms but never morning sickness. Is it true? I'm now having a miscarriage. Other people not have morning sickness & ended up miscarrying?


----------



## lxb

no, no morning sickness isn't a sign of miscarriage as I know a few people who don't have ms and went on to have healthy babies. BUT, a strong ms could mean the chances of mc is lessen (from my understanding)

i personally had no ms but ended in mc!


----------



## susan_1981

I don't think that no morning sickness means miscarriage, although I didn't really have any morning sickness with my first pregnancy and miscarried, but saying that, I didn't really have any morning sickness with my last pregnancy - apart from the odd sicky feeling - and I now have a healthy 8 week old little boy. 

Also, so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## JulyHopes4

I too had no morning sickness with my 2 pregnancies and they both resulted in m/c....I have been wondering the same :cry:


----------



## Cyna99

lxb said:


> no, no morning sickness isn't a sign of miscarriage as I know a few people who don't have ms and went on to have healthy babies. BUT, a strong ms could mean the chances of mc is lessen (from my understanding)
> 
> i personally had no ms but ended in mc!

I think lxb is right, no ms is not a sign of miscarriage, but ms is a sign that miscarriage is probably less likely. I miscarried a few weeks ago, and I never had ms, though I had all of the other symptoms.


----------



## seaweed eater

I think the PPs have covered it well. It is certainly possible to have healthy pregnancies with no MS. My friend had four pregnancies with absolutely no MS, and only one of those was a miscarriage.

Anyway, worrying will not help so please try not to :hugs: chances are everything is just fine!! Especially since you have made it to 10 weeks without significant bleeding.


----------



## FeLynn

FALSE! you may not have morning sickness or head aches or whatever that doesnt mean you will miscarry. Just be lucky. All my pregnancies were different.


----------



## Liesje

Thos articles are so stupid, I don't even know why they would list that as a symptom. Everyone is so different, I had really wicked morning sickness but on the odd day that I wasnt sick, I felt even worse than when I was puking because I worried myself sick. 
Some days you can be throwing up all day, some days you can be doing cartwheels, don't even worry about it. 
You can even have bleeding and not miscarry.


----------



## FeLynn

Just to add, my last 3 pregnancies all ended in a loss! 1 of those losses was a natural miscarriage and the other 2 ended in d&e's. I had horrible morning sickness with 2 of my losses. With my most recent loss my morning sickness didnt calm down until right before the baby died, but I still had it after my d&e I also had the cravings and headaches and back aches that lasted for a couple weeks after the d&e. I was 13.2 weeks when I lost my Princess Kaila Ann! I was 14 weeks when I had my d&e


----------



## amytrisha

Everybody is different therefore everybodies pregnancy symptoms will be different, I know people who've had no symptoms what so ever + had healthy babies (lucky!), I highly doubt the reason you MC'ed is because you didn't have morning sickness hun. 
I will say though if you have symptoms and then all of a sudden they disappear then that could indicate a MC, I had strong morning sickness, sore boobs, tiredness then one day all my symptoms were gone & I was convinced my baby had died, everybody just thought I was just paranoid due to it being my first pregnancy but a couple of weeks later I found out I was having a MMC.
Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## 37Hopeful

seaweed eater said:


> I think the PPs have covered it well. It is certainly possible to have healthy pregnancies with no MS. My friend had four pregnancies with absolutely no MS, and only one of those was a miscarriage.
> 
> Anyway, worrying will not help so please try not to :hugs: chances are everything is just fine!! Especially since you have made it to 10 weeks without significant bleeding.

My 10 week ultrasound yesterday showed there was no heatbeat, so I am having a miscarriage. I started bleeding today. 
Thanks for the hugs.....I need them!


----------



## 37Hopeful

FeLynn said:


> Just to add, my last 3 pregnancies all ended in a loss! 1 of those losses was a natural miscarriage and the other 2 ended in d&e's. I had horrible morning sickness with 2 of my losses. With my most recent loss my morning sickness didnt calm down until right before the baby died, but I still had it after my d&e I also had the cravings and headaches and back aches that lasted for a couple weeks after the d&e. I was 13.2 weeks when I lost my Princess Kaila Ann! I was 14 weeks when I had my d&e

I can't imagine how hard it is to lose 3 babies. I am so sorry you had to go through that. I wish you the best....Thanks for your reply.


----------



## 37Hopeful

FeLynn said:


> FALSE! you may not have morning sickness or head aches or whatever that doesnt mean you will miscarry. Just be lucky. All my pregnancies were different.

I don't feel lucky at all, as my 10 week baby did not have a heart beat. I am having a miscarriage. Just found it strange that I never had morning sickness. Other symptoms, yes.


----------



## seaweed eater

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## 37Hopeful

amytrisha said:


> Everybody is different therefore everybodies pregnancy symptoms will be different, I know people who've had no symptoms what so ever + had healthy babies (lucky!), I highly doubt the reason you MC'ed is because you didn't have morning sickness hun.
> I will say though if you have symptoms and then all of a sudden they disappear then that could indicate a MC, I had strong morning sickness, sore boobs, tiredness then one day all my symptoms were gone & I was convinced my baby had died, everybody just thought I was just paranoid due to it being my first pregnancy but a couple of weeks later I found out I was having a MMC.
> Sorry for your loss :hugs:

I am so sorry for your loss. I felt that something was wrong for the last 2 weeks. I had major anxiety, couldn't sleep etc. My friends/Boyfriend kept telling me I was being dramatic, paranoid, and that it was all in my head. Now that I am having a miscarriage, they are regretting their words. I think a woman knows when something is wrong, even if she can't pinpoint it. Thanks for your response. It's hard to not be validated....especially by loved ones.


----------



## amytrisha

37Hopeful said:


> amytrisha said:
> 
> 
> Everybody is different therefore everybodies pregnancy symptoms will be different, I know people who've had no symptoms what so ever + had healthy babies (lucky!), I highly doubt the reason you MC'ed is because you didn't have morning sickness hun.
> I will say though if you have symptoms and then all of a sudden they disappear then that could indicate a MC, I had strong morning sickness, sore boobs, tiredness then one day all my symptoms were gone & I was convinced my baby had died, everybody just thought I was just paranoid due to it being my first pregnancy but a couple of weeks later I found out I was having a MMC.
> Sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss. I felt that something was wrong for the last 2 weeks. I had major anxiety, couldn't sleep etc. My friends/Boyfriend kept telling me I was being dramatic, paranoid, and that it was all in my head. Now that I am having a miscarriage, they are regretting their words. I think a woman knows when something is wrong, even if she can't pinpoint it. Thanks for your response. It's hard to not be validated....especially by loved ones.Click to expand...

I think it's just a mothers instinct that something is wrong with her baby, I was so convinced I kept googling "how do you know if your baby has died when your preg" horrible I know but I just needed confirmation that I was wrong.. I ended up convincing myself that I WAS paranoid like everybody was saying. Yeah my family are regretting it kinda too, my OH said he's gonna listen to me if I'm worried next time. It is hard but at the end of the day they aren't feeling what we're feeling, we've got that bond not them.. Ee, such a horrible thing eh :(. 
Just remember you'll get through this with your little angel watching over you, I imagine baby heaven is a beautiful place x


----------



## lxb

definitely agree that other people aren't feeling what we're feeling. it's just a different connection like you said.

:hugs: :hugs: to all you ladies~


----------



## mummy2o

I had no morning sickness in my healthy pregnancy and in my mc. Some people are just lucky :)


----------



## markswife10

I just want to echo what the pp's said. It isn't a sign of miscarriage, many women don't get morning sickness and have perfectly healthy babies. My mom was one of them (she had 3 healthy kids). However, I didn't have ms either and it ended in miscarriage. :(


----------



## elohcin

Ummm, nope. MS is *usually* related to progesterone which can be awesome even in an unsuccessful pregnancy, especially for someone on supplements. (Or a woman can have no m/s and still have great progesterone. It totally depends.)

I have only had one pregnancy with light m/s and it was one of my miscarriages. My 3 successful pregnancies had ZERO m/s.


----------



## pbl_ge

There is a link, but it doesn't mean that if you don't have ms you will miscarry or vice versa. Multiple studies have found that having ms greatly reduced the chances of m/c:

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/story/2010/10/08/health-morning-sickness-miscarriage.html
https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/miscarriage-general
(need to scroll down to the specific study)

But, as others have said, lots of women do get lucky and have a full term baby and little or no ms. My mom had two kids with no ms and never a m/c. I never had m/s before mine, although it was still early (about 5.5). 

:hugs: to everyone who's here, especially those with multiple losses. :cry:


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say sorry for all your losses. I dont think no ms is a sign of mc....it is a logical thing to think though because the thinking is "having ms decreases chance of mc" that doesnt necessarily mean you wont mc if you have ms or you will mc if you dont have ms. My mum had 2 healthy pregnancies and never even felt tired, no ms, no symptoms!! I also have had ms with my mmc or with this pregnancy (fingers crossed is successful so far). But I have had every other symptom, particularly constipation and exhaustion which are caused by increased progesterone. Progesterone and hcg also cause ms....so I am just fortunate to have a strong stomach.
Also it is possible that strong ms is actually a bad sign as it can be a sign of molar pregnancies. Its really hard to not worry but I honestly think that every woman and every pregnancy is different and I dont think no ms means you will mc.


----------



## MrsAmk

37Hopeful said:


> FeLynn said:
> 
> 
> FALSE! you may not have morning sickness or head aches or whatever that doesnt mean you will miscarry. Just be lucky. All my pregnancies were different.
> 
> I don't feel lucky at all, as my 10 week baby did not have a heart beat. I am having a miscarriage. Just found it strange that I never had morning sickness. Other symptoms, yes.Click to expand...

Was this your first ultrasound? Just wondering if the heartbeat was seen previously. I am having no m/s either, and I am worried.


----------



## Fizzoid

My wife had no MS with her first child, and she's now 34 weeks on and no morning sickness with this one either


----------



## amjon

I had NO morning sickness with my daughter and made it to 27 weeks before she died. I actually had more MS with my MMC pregnancy AFTER the baby had died.


----------



## MrsAmk

amjon said:


> I had NO morning sickness with my daughter and made it to 27 weeks before she died. I actually had more MS with my MMC pregnancy AFTER the baby had died.

oh my I am so sorry to hear this, if I may ask, what happened to your baby?


----------



## tamithomas

sorry for all of your losses but no morning sickness as many have pointed out is not a symptom.


----------



## amjon

MrsAmk said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> I had NO morning sickness with my daughter and made it to 27 weeks before she died. I actually had more MS with my MMC pregnancy AFTER the baby had died.
> 
> oh my I am so sorry to hear this, if I may ask, what happened to your baby?Click to expand...

We really don't know for sure. She was perfectly fine (and even measuring a bit ahead) and then she just stopped moving.


----------



## Oasis717

37Hopeful said:


> I read a few articles saying that no morning sickness can be a sign of miscarriage. I am 10 weeks, had other symptoms but never morning sickness. Is it true? I'm now having a miscarriage. Other people not have morning sickness & ended up miscarrying?

Going from personal experience with my previous 3 pregnancies I was terribly ill with ms for months on end and with my youngest son I had it all the way through. With my pregnancy which ended at 11 weeks plus 4 days on 23/06/2012 I had slight sickness but nothing major which bothered me a little, now I think it did have something to do with it, for me anyway, as I am waiting to miscarry again after being told on the 11th September that at 8 weeks I was measuring 5 still and the sac had only grown 3mm in a week and no sign of baby. This pregnancy I've had zero sickness and felt very well which now I think is a sign for me as I've been so very sick with my 3 children. I've just started to bleed slightly and any hope I've had of there being a healthy baby there at my scan in a week has now gone. With my first miscarriage midwife heard my baby move two days before they died and I can't get over knowing they died inside me. I feel for all of us, life can be very cruel. Xx


----------



## Hb.x

I had no ms in my first 2 pregnancies (both early miscarriages). In my third pregnancy I had terrible ms (all day and night) and was told this was a good sign because it meant my hormone levels were high. One day I woke up and felt totally fine, and knew something was very wrong. I went to the doctors and was told not to worry about it as ms does get better but I had a feeling something wasn't right. At my scan a few weeks later they confirmed a third miscarriage. 

I think it just depends on the pregnancy.


----------



## mummytoK

MrsAmk said:


> 37Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FeLynn said:
> 
> 
> FALSE! you may not have morning sickness or head aches or whatever that doesnt mean you will miscarry. Just be lucky. All my pregnancies were different.
> 
> I don't feel lucky at all, as my 10 week baby did not have a heart beat. I am having a miscarriage. Just found it strange that I never had morning sickness. Other symptoms, yes.Click to expand...
> 
> Was this your first ultrasound? Just wondering if the heartbeat was seen previously. I am having no m/s either, and I am worried.Click to expand...


PLEASEEEEE DONT WORRRY!

I asked my doctor about this and she said there is no proof in it 
theres sooo many different factors in m/c it cant just be pinned on no morning sickness i had horrific morning sickness with mine and lost baby at 12 weeks - dont put yourself under any unnecesary stress xxx


----------

